# Amarok...ma dov'e'???

## Tintenstich

Buona sera a tutti, ho appena emerso Amarok....credo.....ma dov'e' l'eseguibile???

con locate amarok , ho solo file e directory , nessun binario.

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/amarok-1.4.3  USE="arts kde mysql opengl xmms -aac -debug -ifp -ipod -njb -noamazon -postgres -real -visualization -xinerama" LINGUAS="it -az -bg -br -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -es -et -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hu -is -ja -ka -km -ko -lt -ms -nb -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -sl -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -tg -th -tr -uk -uz -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB 

```

Manca qualcosa?Devo emergere per forza kde-multimedia???

Scusate il problema scemo....ma......  :Embarassed: 

----------

## !equilibrium

probabilmente il db di slocate non è aggiornato, sicuramente se lanci "amarok" da linea di comando ti parte, prova a verificare.

----------

## Tintenstich

```
gentoo ~ # amarok

bash: amarok: command not found

gentoo ~ # 

```

gia' provato.....anche con TAB..nulla...

```

==========================

 ===  Amarok - WARNING  ========================================================

 ==========================

 =

 = Amarok requires xine-lib version: 1.0-rc4

 = Amarok will still be built, but you must use another sound-engine.

 =

 ==========================

 ===  Amarok - WARNING  ========================================================

 ==========================

 =

 = The recommended xine-engine will not be built. If you want to use the

 = powerful xine multimedia framework with Amarok, please download xine-lib

 = version 1000002 or higher from http://xinehq.de/

 =

 ==================================

 ===  AMAROK WILL NOT BE BUILT  ================================================

 ==================================

 =

 = No suitable multimedia framework was detected. You need to install at least

 = the Xine or Helix framework as detailed in the Amarok README.

 =

 ==========================

 ===  Amarok - PLUGINS  ========================================================

 ==========================

 =

 = The following extra functionality will NOT be included:

 =   - xine-engine

 =   - NMM-engine

 =   - Helix-engine

 =   - libvisual Support

 =   - Postgresql Support

 =   - MusicBrainz Support

 =   - MP4/AAC Tag Write Support

 =   - iPod Support

 =   - iRiver iFP Support

 =   - Creative Nomad Jukebox Support

 =   - MTP Device Support

 =

 = The following extra functionality will be included:

 =   + XMMS Visualization Wrapper

 =   + MySql Support

 =   + Konqueror Sidebar

 =

 ===============================================================================
```

xine e' installato!!

```

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.2-r2  USE="X alsa arts dvd esd fbcon gnome ipv6 mad nls opengl oss sdl v4l vorbis win32codecs xv -a52 -aac -aalib -asf -debug -directfb -dts -dxr3 -flac -imagemagick -libcaca -mng -modplug -samba -speex -theora -vcd -vidix -xinerama -xvmc" VIDEO_CARDS="-i810 -nvidia -via" 6,328 kB 

```

Bohh!!.......

----------

## Wise

ciao!

io l'eseguibile ce l'ho in /usr/bin...

l'installazione è andata a buon fine?

prova a dare un

```
equery files amarok | grep usr/bin
```

 o un semplice

```
equery files amarok
```

 per vedere cosa installa...

----------

## Tintenstich

Nisba......

Credo che il problema sia nel fatto che amarok in fase di compilazione, non trovi xine.

Ora, xine e' installato e funzionante (almeno cosi' sembra), come faccio a farlo capire ad amarok??

 :Confused: 

----------

## Wise

ma amarok parte o non trovi l'eseguibile?

se parte devi andare su settings -> configure amarok -> engine e selezionare xine...

se non parte prova riemergerlo e casomai posta gli errori di compilazione..

----------

## Tintenstich

amarok viene compilato senza errori ma se leggi sopra, non trova xine e quindi non ha un framework per lavorare....un eseguibile non c'e', questo e' il problema.

Ho gia' provato ad emergere xine e amarok di nuovo ma nulla, non cambia niente.

----------

## Onip

prova a postare un 

```
# emerge --info
```

 magari hai delle CFLAGS o delle LDFLAGS che danno qualche problemino

----------

## Wise

scusa il messaggio sopra pensavo fosse un readme..  :Embarassed: 

comunque non stai provanto una versione stabile.. potrebbe essere un errore nell'ebuild...

ultima cosa: prova 

```
xine-check
```

 per vedere se xine e tutto apposto..

altro non so cosa dirti.. mi dispiace!

----------

## Tintenstich

```

gentoo ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.3.6-r4, 2.6.16-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-gentoo-r6 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.4

ccache version 2.3 [disabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.3

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="it"

LINGUAS="it"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress 

--force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow X alsa apache2 apm arts ati avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cli crypt cups divx divx4linux dlloader dri dvb dvd eds emboss encode esd fbcon foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 imlib ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde libg++ libwww lirc mad mikmod mmx motif mp3 mpeg mplayer mysql ncurses network nls nptl ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl pic png pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl stroke svg tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb v4l vdr vorbis win32codecs xcomposite xml xmms xorg xv xvid zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_evdev kernel_linux linguas_it lirc_devices_serial userland_GNU video_cards_radeon video_cards_ati video_cards_vga video_cards_vesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## CarloJekko

io dico la mia...

prova amarokapp

edit... scusa... non avevo letto che hai provato TAB   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Flameeyes

revdep-rebuild. Questo problema capita solitamente quando per qualche motivo i test di presenza di xine falliscono.

Se ancora non funziona, apri un bug per favore, e allega il file config.log che trovi nella directory dove viene effettuato il build, così posso controllare qual'è il problema.

----------

## lavish

Spostato da Forum di discussione italiano a Forum italiano (Italian).

----------

